# Glock 19 gen 4......always shoots high and left



## croll326

Besides not being a good shot and needing more practice, could something I am doing cause my shots to go high and left? Thanks.


----------



## VAMarine

Assuming you're right handed this may help you out.










Shoot the gun from a rest, it will help removed human error. :smt1099


----------



## HK Dan

JD, that chart is misleading.

I'm guessing--not having watched you shoot--that you're looking for the hit before the gun goes off, AND you have a bit too much finger in the trigger. Those two things will put you high/left (more high than left, usually).

Now, it could also be your pinky finger on your strong hand and bad trigger control, or anticipating the shot and pushing the gun forward and left just before the shot. Get with a good instructor, man. The cost will be less than what the ammo will cost you trying to figure it out yourself.


----------



## Overkill0084

Have you shot any other guns? If so, does the problem persist? Have you tried shooting off of a rest? Has anyone else shot your gun? Have they had the same issue?
First establish whether it's you or the firearm. For all we know, your sights could be off. 

My CZ inevitably shot everything low & left. Put an adjustable rear sight on it. Problem fixed.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Besides all that, since it's a Gen.4, its grip shape may be contributing to the problem.
Try changing the gun's backstrap to a smaller size. That may bring its muzzle down somewhat.


----------



## SMann

+1 on all the advice. You definately want to determine if it's you or the gun. My Gen 3 G19 shoots high and left also. If memory serves, I think I remember reading more than one other thread where other Glock owners mentioned the same high and left problem.


----------



## HK Dan

It's typically low/left with new GLOCKs. Even people who have one do it when switching to a different sized frame, like a G17 to a G19. Shooting high, it's typically some style change that's needed, like staying onthe front sight until after the shot breaks.

Virtually every shooter that I've taught over the years who shoots high is checking the target for the hole before the shot breaks. You get someone to stand to the side and watch the muzzle closely for 5 shots, then watch the shooter's eyes for 5 shots, and record the results.

After that I go through my diagnostic routine and watch the muzzle while they shoot a mag; there is continuous conversation. I can usually predict where the shot hit based only on the side view of the gun, And after 5 shots have the "problem" figgered out and at least 2 solutions in mind.

You need to get with an instructor, guy.


----------



## SMann

15+ years as a Marine Corps marksmanship instructor plus a proven ability to consistently hold groups in the 10 ring, one handed from 25 yards with a properly sighted weapon means I am certain my Glock shoots high and left. I agree that professional instruction is necessary to make sure a person is not continually reinforcing improper techniques.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

OK, so, in your case, if you have a good handle on sight-picture concentration and trigger control, I suggest that your sights need adjustment. That seems pretty simple.
Get a taller front sight. Move the rear sight to the left, just a little.
That oughtta do it.

*But the OP may be somewhat less experienced than you are.* In fact, I'm almost certain of that.
In a new shooter's case, concentration and trigger control have yet to be thoroughly learned. They become important factors in the equation.
Further, the latest Glock's grip-form is somewhat adjustable, which may be a help, or not.
Thus all of our advice, all of which is useful.

Of course, as a USMC marksmanship instructor you certainly must know that all Glocks do not have a "high and left problem."
Glock pistols don't shoot "high and left." Maladjusted sights cause pistols to shoot high and left. Poor shooting technique causes pistols to shoot high and left. A pistol that doesn't fit your hand well might shoot high and left.
But it's not a fault endemic to Glock pistols, because, in any case, it is correctable, just as it is with any pistol you care to name.


----------



## SMann

SMann said:


> +1 on all the advice. You definately want to determine if it's you or the gun.





SMann said:


> I agree that professional instruction is necessary to make sure a person is not continually reinforcing improper techniques.


I agree with everything you and all the others have said. (Well, except for my rear sight needing to go to the left in order to move the strike of the round to the right.) I guess my point is that unless you can adjust your sights, perfect proper technique can be applied and the impact of the round can still be off. That can be very discouraging and cause a lot of doubt, especially with a newer shooter. I'm just trying to tell the OP to not get discouraged until he gets some instruction and does determine if his gun's sights are lined up right.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Yeah. Sorry. I mis-read and somehow had in my mind that it was high-right, not high left.
Senior-citizen brain dump.
It corrected itself later, as you can see in my post.


----------



## HK Dan

SMann said:


> 15+ years as a Marine Corps marksmanship instructor plus a proven ability to consistently hold groups in the 10 ring, one handed from 25 yards with a properly sighted weapon means I am certain my Glock shoots high and left.


I've never seen a GLOCK from the factory that shot "off". I was an 8531 too (secondary). Remember that nothing will screw ya over quite as badly as the things that you are absolutely certain of. If you're shooting tiny lil groups high/left? Okay, it's a sight issue. If it's egg shaped and about 3 times the size of your normal group--it's your technique. GLOCKs are not like anything we shot in the Corps buddy.


----------



## SMann

The using of words like 'guy' and 'buddy' is not coming across very well. I am only trying to be helpful and add to the conversation without getting into a pissing contest. And I am aware that a Glock is not an M9. 
I had the dealer put night sights on my pistol before I picked it up. I have no idea if the front has different measurements or not. The rear is flaired out at the bottom and if it is moved to the right, it will be hanging out of the slot in the slide. For now I will live with it. It's my defensive weapon, I'm not trying to compete with it. 
To the OP, sorry this has gotten off track. It's easy to take internet communication the wrong way since there is no audio or visual clues to make sure everything is taken as intended.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

SMann said:


> ...It's easy to take internet communication the wrong way since there is no audio or visual clues to make sure everything is taken as intended.


Unsolicited Advice: That's what all those "smilies" are for. :smt083


----------



## SMann

Yeah, I forget about those things sometimes. They can make alot of difference.


----------



## 8Eric6

ive had two glocks that I shot low left with. First was my detroit pd .40 cal put 500 rnds down range I ened up putting it down as payment for a brand new G17 put 800 rnds down range. i would always have tight low left groups no matter what I did. I ended up putting my g17 as a down payment for a sig p226. I hammer nails with my Sig and my S&W 686. Never found out what my problem was with glock maybe I couldnt get used to the trigger or grip angle I dont know. I think they're fine pistols just not for me I guess.


----------



## Glock Doctor

croll326 said:


> Besides not being a good shot and needing more practice, could something I am doing cause my shots to go high and left? Thanks.


OK, I promise not to call you, 'guy' or, 'buddy'. :mrgreen:

Confession time! I recently purchased a brand new Gen3 G-19. Everything I fired during the first month was left of where I usually hit with my Gen3 G-21's. I was totally frustrated! It started out low left, and advanced to high left; but, left it was.

I finally decided that the much narrower grip and shorter barrel were throwing me off. I began taking much stronger control over the backstrap - Really locking it tightly into my hand. I, also, tightened my fingers around the front of the frame, tighter than I usually do.

The pistol began to straighten out! Then I purchased a couple of packs of A-Zoom snap caps and added G-19 dry fire practice to my daily routine. Even though I am an experienced Glock shooter who can literally hit quarters with a large frame G-21, it still took me about 2 months and 1,500 rounds to finally, 'come on' with my new G-19.

Suggest you tighten up your grip from front-to-back BEFORE you break the shot. You should, also, be able to feel significant tension along the tendons of your lower forearm while your aiming the pistol. This tension should anchor itself in the swell of the backstrap as low down on the strap as possible. (You can feel the anchor point on the backstrap actually pressing into the heel of your gun hand - This is the principal control point for the entire rest of the pistol.)

Trigger finger placement and technique might, also, be factors. One of the best things you can do for a G-19 is replace the standard ribbed trigger with a smooth faced G-17 trigger bar. When you practice dry firing you need to watch for the very smallest movement of the front sight. THAT movement tells you where the bullet would have gone.

Another thing you can do while you're struggling to, 'come on' is to use, 'ball 'n dummy' drills. Mix a bunch of snap caps with a bunch of live rounds and load your magazines with your eyes closed. Don't look at the clip as you insert it into the mag well. You can learn a lot from, 'ball 'n dummy' drills!

Good luck learning how to use your new G-19. It's the one Glock I think everybody should own.


----------

